# Cherry wood



## rahimlee54 (Apr 20, 2011)

My coworker had a cherry tree he was cutting down so I had him bring it to me for the smoker, I was wondering if I should check to see what form of cherry tree it was to make sure I won't get sick eating it. If anyone has any info regarding that it would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2011)

I have never heard of a problem with any fruit tree, even the ornamental pears and plums are great.

Nice score!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 20, 2011)

You might just want to ask if it's been sprayed with any pesticides. If not, enjoy!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 20, 2011)

It hasn't been sprayed so I will continue to enjoy. I just wasn't sure if there was one species to avoid eating. My other coworker has a whole peach tree waiting for me that should be enough to last me a good long while. 

They will not even take any money for it and they are doing the cutting. So I paid one with a pecan pie and the other will be paid with something chocolate. Not a bad trade at all .

Thanks
Jared


----------



## Ratton (Apr 20, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Not a bad trade at all .



I would say a fair exchange is no robbery!!!! Great trade!!!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 21, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> It hasn't been sprayed so I will continue to enjoy. I just wasn't sure if there was one species to avoid eating. My other coworker has a whole peach tree waiting for me that should be enough to last me a good long while.
> 
> They will not even take any money for it and they are doing the cutting. So I paid one with a pecan pie and the other will be paid with something chocolate. Not a bad trade at all .
> 
> ...


 
I am so jealous. My stash of peach wood is dwindling and getting old. :eek2:


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have but it is quite new and i am very glad to have this at my home and i am fond of this and it is my hobby to take care of it. :laugh:


----------

